# Some Information About This Citizen Diver



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

I kinda like this vintage look of this Citizen Diver. And since my monster is still new  , im thinking of getting on of these... for diving, running, all kinds of activities.

I think i can get one cheap on ebay, but what i have to worry about this watch?

UPS..... wrong forum... can admin please move this to Seiko/Citizen?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> I kinda like this vintage look of this Citizen Diver. And since my monster is still new  , im thinking of getting on of these... for diving, running, all kinds of activities.
> 
> I think i can get one cheap on ebay, but what i have to worry about this watch?
> 
> UPS..... wrong forum... can admin please move this to Seiko/Citizen?


I had that very model. It's a huge, solid watch with real presence. Excellent time keeper. Wore it every day for about 3 years with no real problems apart from changing the batteries once or twice. They have two batteries in them, one for the analogue display and one for the digital display/dive log. The only problem I can see is the fact that the back is held in placeby 6 small screws IIRC. I seem to remember having one go missing. I replaced it with a screw from an old mobile phone. It was the only one I could find with the correct thread. I did have to shorten it though. Pretty much bullet proof really. 24mm lugs made strap choices rather limited at the time, I ended up getting a genuine Citizen bracelet and a 4 ring rhino for it. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nono said:


> I kinda like this vintage look of this Citizen Diver. And since my monster is still new  , im thinking of getting on of these... for diving, running, all kinds of activities.
> 
> I think i can get one cheap on ebay, but what i have to worry about this watch?
> 
> UPS..... wrong forum... can admin please move this to Seiko/Citizen?


I was watching that very watch, did you win it??

Brilliant watches, I've not long got one. Seriously accurate, very tough. Mine needs a new crystal, which cost the huge sum of Â£1.50!!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

you could always try and grind it smooth using a grinder


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> you could always try and grind it smooth using a grinder


Only if you want a cloudy crystal and an aching arm!!!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hippo said:


> I was watching that very watch, did you win it??


no, not yet ... but if i find a cheap one, i will get it

how much could this thing cost...in let say ok condition, not very scratchy ??

oh yeah, is there only this silver with gold crown model, or any other colors?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nono said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching that very watch, did you win it??
> ...


I would say about 80 quid for a good condition, maybe a bit more, they also did an all silver version, which I have


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

silver also looks nice!

80 quid?

hmmm, i was thinking something like 50


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mine sold on fleabay for Â£25.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Mine sold on fleabay for Â£25.


fleabay?? i dont get it...ebay?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Mine sold on fleabay for Â£25.
> ...


Yes that's right, It's a term of endearment commonly used on this forum out of respect for everyones favourite auction site.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I'd have paid you 26 for it!!! They seem to be appearing on the pay fairly regular though if you do fancy another one


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

hippo said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nono said:
> ...


Thanks m8.







Just found 2 new ones on there for around Â£150 BIN. They now have a proper screw back as opposed to the case shaped plate with 6 small screws. Very tempting, I'll keep looking for a suitable used one though.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd say 50-60 GBP in decent nick, more if minty. No weaknesses, just the usual concerns about mineral crystals in tool watches


----------



## CharlieR (Dec 28, 2007)

Had mine for about 18 years now and excellent dive watch and now work watch. Sent it away to Citizen recently for new batteries, returned unrepaired. Citizen no longer repair, found out that they stopped providing seals so would not open as could not guarantee water tightness.

Watch lab put new batteries in and keeps exc time again.


----------

